# Inverted 90 degree V-Twin steam video



## popnrattle (Sep 24, 2010)

3 inch bore 1/2 inch stroke moves trailer in and out of garage. Self contained air source with antique compressor. Check it out. Later, RT.

 [ame]http://www.youtube.com/user/popnstart#p/u/14/0bUDmh9yewc[/ame]


----------



## ariz (Sep 30, 2010)

hey, you said in the video that the engine doesn't have a lot of torque, but seeing it moving that huge trailer is very impressive
nice work!


----------

